# The Giant Claw



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! I just watched The Giant Claw over Halloween.  Yes, I Love those old B-movies! And I remember back a few years ago someone had made this kit! Does anyone remember this kit and who made it? I would like to get it if possible. Ya - I'm sick!:drunk:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

It was put out by Lunar Models, who, as far as I know, are out of business. You might find one on Ebay though.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Lunar models. They made a nice Julia Adams creature base. And when I did that kit I had both Ben and Julia sign the beach under their figure. Real nice. :thumbsup:
So they made the Giant Claw. Just checked ebay - no go! :freak: I'll keep looking though! Thanks!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I took a look over at the Monsters n Motion site as they sometimes have a few of the older kits in stock, but they don't have one either. It was a nice kit, hope you find one.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

double post--sorry

Dave


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

I know of 2 different kits. Lunar as mentioned and one from Monster Fun a short lived outfit from Canada.

I just dug both of mine out and noticed they were about the same size. The one from Monster Fun was designed to be hung from the ceiling while Lunar's had a base and was lifting a train.

Attached are 2 pics of the Monster Fun kit. The first is from the flyer enclosed with the kit.

Dave


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Skymods that's way cool!:thumbsup: So would you like to sell one? And if so how much? Send a PM if you wish! And thanks for the info!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'm bad! I am so addicted to buying kits! I just looked up Lunar models on ebay and it had the Crawling Eye so I bide on it. :drunk: Sad, just sad!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Glad I could help, but sorry, I don't think I could part with either one. I'm a kit hoarder also.

But I'm going to build each and every kit I got. At least that's what I keep telling myself

Dave


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy, the crawling eye went for a bit over $76. Were you the winner? I never heard of either movie but the eye kit actually looked kind of neat. That was out of my price range though. Hope you won if you wanted it badly enough.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Not 'Craw' - 'CRAW'!"


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

John P said:


> "Not 'Craw' - 'CRAW'!"


The A-Bones!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: one of my faves!

Dave


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well there ya go!!!!!!!!! Bob, I went to bed so I didn't see the final bid until this morning at 4:35am. And I lost! Oh well! I have too many kits anyway! WHAT! I ACTUALLY SAID THAT? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!
Hey Dave, sent you a PM!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Skymods said:


> The A-Bones!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: one of my faves!
> 
> Dave


The whowhatnow? That was from Get Smart.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I think there was another resin kit made also. It had the giant bird picking up a train!


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

If you are looking for the monster fun Giant Claw, Mike Evans over at Alchemy is releasing it soon! He worked out a deal and will be cranking out the old monster fun kits. Jeff


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

YarriWarrior - well there we go! Now I can just wait for Mike Evans to do the kit and grab it then. I'm in no hurry! Got plenty of projects now!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Now this is so cool! I just talked to Charles Grant and he told me that he doesn't have anymore but he talked to Mike Evens and Mike is going to redo him. But he wasn't sure when. Talking with him was great! He seemed like a real nice guy! He told me he even did Riptilicus and Mike is also going to redo that one too!:thumbsup: So he said to send him an email which I will and he is going to tell Mike there is a customer that wants The Giant Claw!  What a nice guy.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

Hey Chinxy! I think Mike just finished the giant claw molds, and finished the reptilicus molds too. When I was there last week I helped Mike de-mold a couple of parts of ol' reptilicus. I will be getting both of them when I see him next, when I am dropping off the new black scorpion sculpture. Cheers!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That's GREAT Jeff. Charles told me Mike is working on it. He just didn't know when it will be finished. I think that's great news! And I just watched the Giant Claw again as I work on my Aurora Saber Tooth and the K-7.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

YES! This is a Great Christmas! Mike just emailed me tonight saying that the Giant Claw is ready. He has made the molds and it's ready. Yeap! I'm grabbing that puppy! Now I'm a Happy Camper!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

YarriWarrior said:


> Hey Chinxy! I think Mike just finished the giant claw molds, and finished the reptilicus molds too. When I was there last week I helped Mike de-mold a couple of parts of ol' reptilicus. I will be getting both of them when I see him next, when I am dropping off the new black scorpion sculpture. Cheers!


Jeff,
Mike contacted me last week and I paid him the other day. He told me that the claw will be ready to ship Tuesday! SWEET!
I'm looking forward to getting this kit! And if this kit is as good as I'm hopping then I'll also get Reptilicus also!:devil:
Ya know, by the time Wonderfest gets here, I'll have a lot of kits to take to the show!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

Congrats! I am sure you will love it! I already picked up two reptilicus kits. Built one but haven't had time to paint it yet. Will get the claw next time I see him. Can't wait! Cheers, Jeff:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Jeff, I'm also thinking about the Reptilicus! How much is he? And how is the kit?

By the way - can't wait to get the claw! :woohoo: 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> "Not 'Craw' - 'CRAW'!"


I had a Chinese Tai Chi teacher who pronounced it "craw" once. I couldn't resist. 

Really, how often does that chance come up?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

John P said:


> "Not 'Craw' - 'CRAW'!"


Now that was funny!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well looky at what came today!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEET! I was working on a Tiger I tank but I'll hold off on that for a bit! The Giant Claw came today, it's early and the wife's not home yet  so I'm starting working on him!!!! 





So looking at him, I see I just need to clean it up a little. Remove the seam lines and make the wings fit a little tighter! But they are not too bad at all! Just a little trimming! So it shouldn't take me too long for this one. He does really look clean but the only thing I see might be a challenge is putting pins in him. But that shouldn't be a problem either with my drimmel.:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I missed out on the latest eBay sale. I had seen this great flick eons ago on TV and was delighted when they brought it out on DVD! I haven't seen the Craw/Claw-ing Eye but hope too soon. 

Another B-movie I recommend is Kronos. Michael


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MJB - it's funny you say that! I put the DVD in and watched it while putting him together - pinning him that is! Mike Evens made this! He also told me last month that he also has Kronos! Now the Crawling Eye is a different movie but a Great B- Movie. I also tried to get the Crawling Eye model on ebay but lost. Oh well!
Well I got him all pinned and put together now!  
Now I'm working on 3 kits! The Fly, A Tiger I tank and now the Giant Claw!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Here he is after 2 1/2 hours of pinning and gluing together! I pinned him by putting a big nail in both wings, plus I put Apoxie Sculpt between the joints to make him strong. By tomorrow when the Apoxie has dried he should be VERY strong I hope!



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That looks like a giant, monster, mutant, rooster, chicken creature! It should be interesting when you get it done Chinxy. Was it a Ray Harryhausen monster in the movie? It certainly looks like one he would have done.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a ridiculous monster! What a fun kit! 
I'd think painting up this beaut would be a hoot.
Looking forward to seeing your final product.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> That looks like a giant, monster, mutant, rooster, chicken creature! It should be interesting when you get it done Chinxy. Was it a Ray Harryhausen monster in the movie? It certainly looks like one he would have done.
> 
> Bob K.


Harryhausen??? 

Seriously??? 

I have to assume you never saw this picture.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well this bird is coming along well! I've have him altogether and half painted (airbrushed) so I might be close tomorrow night! Maybe! Yep! I'm having WAY TOO MUCH FUN!:woohoo:

Bob - sent you a PM! Anyway - I'm using the Badger Velocity BIG Time on him! A little of the Iwata. 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

The story I heard is that they wanted Harryhausen, but couldnt afford him, so they sent the FX down to be done in Mexico.

They should have found a way to "afford it."





Trekkriffic said:


> Harryhausen???
> 
> Seriously???
> 
> I have to assume you never saw this picture.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I have finished him. Now to build a stand! I ordered clear rods which I'll drill into a base so to make him look like he is flying! Run fishing string between the rods to hold his wings and the little plane. 
I'll post pics tomorrow of him! It's late!:freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

tylerh said:


> The story I heard is that they wanted Harryhausen, but couldnt afford him, so they sent the FX down to be done in Mexico.
> 
> They should have found a way to "afford it."


So it is a giant, monster, mutant, rooster, Mexican, chicken creature!

Can't wait to see this thing done and suspended in mid-air.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well got him done! Still have to do the little plane that is in front of him. I like how he turned out! Now those red eye freak me out when I look at him.:drunk: 
I am going to make a base where he is suspended in the air ounce I get the clear rods I ordered.:thumbsup: So he still not quite finished yet! Just need to fix the base.



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He turned out great Chinxy and he is one weird creature. I guess the kit only came with the bird/claw itself, no other extras? Still you did a nice job but he is certainly weird looking.

Bob K.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I believe the plane included is a cast of the DC-3 that came with the AMT Hindenburg some years ago. (I have one) In the film it was a B-25 Mitchell which the bird was pursuing. (I always got a kid out of interior plane set- it has the headroom of a commercial jet and the actors keep running back and forth to the cockpit from the rear of the plane. A B-25 was only about 5 ft tall in the interior and really cramped! More Hollywood magic.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice build of a truly horrible SFX creation.

Didn't know that about Harryhousen. Interesting.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I've completed him with a stand that I hope works OK! My daughter said it looks silly! Oh well! At least he looks like he is flying in the air!










Well I like him! I even like the little plane. Plus I made the sign by using snagit to capture the sign. and used ReadyGrass Sheet for the summer grass. Then I added apoxie sculpt for the stones!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's okay if your daughter thinks it looks silly, 'cause, well, let's face it... 

Good job, sir!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John P said:


> It's okay if your daughter thinks it looks silly, 'cause, well, let's face it...
> 
> Good job, sir!



Well your right! It is silly! And my older brother said
"Looks like a turkey that was in the microwave!"  Gotta love it! It is a very strange looking bird! :freak:

But ya know something? I really like this model and how it turned out so to me that's all that matter!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Job Chinxy:thumbsup:
Should have this guy swooping down on Yaghers' Colossal Beast...
I can see it now Lightning bolts...People running in circles ...Feathers and Bird crap a- flying everywhere...Man I love 'Fun' kits like this :thumbsup:
Very Cool:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Do you guys think the clear rods work or should I have used a hanger that's one rod holding him?  That's what my wife said the other day and Kelly said that last night!
Just wondering!:freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's an illusion I've used in the past to suspend things in Mid air...
If you are going to display this on a shelf permanently just use a perspective eclipse (as I call it) of your suspension...the following shots are just a quick demo as to the illusion and you may want to use something other than bananas to help in your illusion...
The Invisible Mans' Underwear...


















Exposed...
















Cheers
Mcdee


----------

